# Spear-Ritual 2011



## deerboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Attached is a link to a video i recently made about our spearfishing adventures on our boat the "Spear-Ritual". If you have ever wondered what it was like to spearfish the rigs in the gulf this should give you a good idea. Occassionally we need fill a few spots on the boat. Thought i would but this video out as a reference so people know what they can expect. Hope you like it.


----------



## dejavu000 (Aug 18, 2009)

nice video


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

That is flat out awesome and looks like fun count me in sometime I am certified but have never been deep.


----------



## deerboy (Jun 4, 2009)

Ok - keep your eyes on this board - we post here ever now and again when we need people


----------



## bender (Jan 31, 2005)

Best thing I've seen in along time, great music too. I know that dock anywhere. Certified diver maybe I'll go get a refreshers course.


----------



## Doug Wondra (Aug 31, 2011)

Good job - Nicely done video and tons of big fish.... Gota love it.


----------

